

How to build a GUI with NetBeans and Clojure  - Kototama
http://inclojurewetrust.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-build-gui-with-netbeans-and.html

======
Kototama
This post shows how to use Clojure and NetBeans to create a GUI for a text
generator similar to the one of the chapter 8 of the book Ansi Common Lisp by
Paul Graham

